# VLC will not build - Several Errors



## EmeraldBot (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,

I can not get VLC to build for some strange reason. The build log is here:

```
===>  Building for vlc-2.1.0_4,4
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0'
Making all in compat
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/compat'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/compat'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/compat'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/compat'
Making all in doc
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/doc'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/doc'
Making all in po
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/po'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/po'
Making all in share
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/share'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/share'
Making all in src
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/src'
  GEN      stamp-revision
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/src'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/src'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/src'
Making all in modules
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules'
Making all in access
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access'
Making all in rtp
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access/rtp'
gmake  all-am
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access/rtp'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access/rtp'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access/rtp'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/access'
Making all in audio_filter
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_filter'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_filter'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_filter'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_filter'
Making all in audio_mixer
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_mixer'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_mixer'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_mixer'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_mixer'
Making all in audio_output
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_output'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_output'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_output'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/audio_output'
Making all in codec
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/codec'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/codec'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/codec'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/codec'
Making all in control
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/control'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/control'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/control'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/control'
Making all in demux
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/demux'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/demux'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/demux'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/demux'
Making all in gui
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui'
Making all in macosx
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx'
gmake  all-am
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx'
Making all in macosx_dialog_provider
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx_dialog_provider'
gmake  all-am
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx_dialog_provider'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx_dialog_provider'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/macosx_dialog_provider'
Making all in minimal_macosx
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/minimal_macosx'
gmake  all-am
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/minimal_macosx'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/minimal_macosx'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/minimal_macosx'
Making all in qt4
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/qt4'
gmake  all-am
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/qt4'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/qt4'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/qt4'
Making all in skins2
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/skins2'
gmake  all-am
gmake[6]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/skins2'
gmake[6]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/skins2'
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui/skins2'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui'
gmake[5]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui'
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/gui'
Making all in meta_engine
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/meta_engine'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/meta_engine'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/meta_engine'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/meta_engine'
Making all in misc
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/misc'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/misc'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/misc'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/misc'
Making all in notify
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/notify'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/notify'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/notify'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/notify'
Making all in packetizer
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/packetizer'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/packetizer'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/packetizer'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/packetizer'
Making all in services_discovery
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/services_discovery'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/services_discovery'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/services_discovery'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/services_discovery'
Making all in stream_filter
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/stream_filter'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/stream_filter'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/stream_filter'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/stream_filter'
Making all in text_renderer
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/text_renderer'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/text_renderer'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/text_renderer'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/text_renderer'
Making all in video_chroma
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_chroma'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_chroma'
gmake[4]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_chroma'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_chroma'
Making all in video_filter
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_filter'
gmake  all-am
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_filter'
  CC       libdeinterlace_plugin_la-algo_yadif.lo
  CCLD     libdynamicoverlay_plugin.la
  CCLD     libremoteosd_plugin.la
  CC       libpuzzle_plugin_la-puzzle_bezier.lo
  CC       libpuzzle_plugin_la-puzzle_lib.lo
  CC       libpuzzle_plugin_la-puzzle_mgt.lo
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_filter'
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules/video_filter'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0/modules'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-2.1.0'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
```
I've tried setting MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE to yes before building it, but that didn't change anything.  I don't have a clue as to what is causing the error.


----------

